# Added More track - Please feel free to give suggestions



## Pjhinde (Mar 11, 2013)

I went and added more track today and based on all of the feed back on my posts regarding decomposed granit and track bed I decide to keep all tracks mostly elevated. I will try decomposed granit where track #2 hits the ground but other then that they will remain some what above ground. 

Here are some shots of today's work, please feel free to provide suggestions on improvement, I know I have a long way to go on scenic stuff, wire hiding, and tressels but the tracks are in for now. Expansion will come in phase III. 

http://pj-pjphotos.blogspot.com/201...-2013.html

Pj


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

If your going to keep the track elevated I would hope you add a better stability system. To much chance of x-level going out and causing derailments. RR looks good other wise. Later RJD


----------



## Pjhinde (Mar 11, 2013)

Yes Sir aceinspp, do you have any suggestions. I do not want to put straight board under the track as I want to see the ground. As for stability you are so right, I have already experienced movement from time to time. Now my delimea here is that I have two dogs, lots of critters that come around at night, not to mention a steady stream of folks who come over. We have a nightly get together with the neighbors and of course I get some acidental human issues. So I need the track to be flexible, easy to fix persay, etc. So while I need to survey my tracks daily because of the current configuration, I need to not have a situation where things will break versus just move. I also do not like the looks of my elelvation system as it looks like what it is, just put out to get the trains rolling which up to now has been the goal. I am a major rookie here as I just started this hobby in Dec-Jan this year. I have been into HO all might life on and off but this is up town and out doors which brings with it its own set of challenges. 

Thanks
Pj


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Pj;

Here is a technique a friend of mine (now deceased) used on his own very nice garden railroad. His track was kept on various types of pavers, and no ballast was used. He was a retired architect, so he also built beautiful trestles (probably honed his skills building architectural models during his working years).










I'm just presenting this as an idea for you to consider.

Have fun,
David Meashey


----------



## Pjhinde (Mar 11, 2013)

Wow David, that is cool, looks like something I would love to have. I am betting that is something that I can work on when I retire in 4-6 years. The entire lay out looks fantastic infact. 

Thanks For the Photo and idea!
Pj


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It's going to be a tall order to support the track well, keep it level (cross level), eliminate humps and dips AND see the ground through the track. All of that sounds like what a bridge would do for you. 

If you stick to short trains, and small locos you can get away with what you are doing, although you will be re-adjusting track as it moves around. 

Will have to think on a solution... maybe half the track is on dirt / gravel base and the other half bridges? 

All that said, sounds like you are having great fun! My first track was supported by bark chips and slowly ballast and sub-base, so you're not alone! 

Greg


----------



## Pjhinde (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks Greg and yes I am having a bunch of fun. I am on vacation this week hense a lot of update postings. Based on what I am doing so far would you say I am in compliance with the forum rules. I want folks to chime in with suggestions and comments but the updates to this site might get boring or what ever over time. If you know what I mean. I like keeping a running log of sorts of what I am doing and when for future reference on what did or did not work. 

PJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

A running "log" is what a number of people do for the general progress of the layout, it's really kind of fun to see it progress. 

A thought on support for the track, there are a couple of people who make bridge "kits" that are essentially a "deck"... maybe that in 6 foot sections would fill the bill: 

http://www.bridgemangscale.com/

http://www.bridge-masters.com/products/straighttrestle.htm

http://plushmodelsupply.homestead.com/G-STEEL-BRIDGES.html

Greg


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Your photos show good progress. From the looks of your walkway you know concrete so maybe you can build a short wall to put the tracks on? Most of my track is protected by short walls and blocks and other.. I'm always worried about someone stepping on track in a few places I have unprotected and if it isn't supported well guess what that piece of track will be junk. I still think if you built up planter boxes by using either wood landscape ties, cement, rocks or patio blocks you will be alot happier in the long run. You could build small islands that are connected by bridges. 
I have seen photos of elevated RR's where the bushes are allowed to grow up and around the benchwork. 
From experience the more your track moves the more troule you will have down the line. If you are track powered just wait until your joiners loosen up and start failing due to getting moved around too much. 
It does look like you are having fun and I'm jealous it is still too cold up here on the Cape to work on the RR.


----------



## Pjhinde (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks Greg and Todd,

Speaking of too cold, well down here it is perfect hence I took vacation, now on the possitive side of where your at, when the weather up by you gets good it is down right hot down here and while yes I can work in the heat is sure does sloooowww things down. LOL Thanks to you both for the suggestions, that is what I am looking for. 

Pj


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Pj,

Just thinkin' outloud here.........http://www.gardenrailwayproducts.com/









A bit pricey, but what the heck.


----------



## Pjhinde (Mar 11, 2013)

Gary,

Very interesting, I am thinkin' on it. Thanks!

Pj


----------



## Pjhinde (Mar 11, 2013)

Gary,

One big point I got from going to that web site was when screwing down the track do not make it too tight on the plastic as that can cause the track to go out of gauge. I am glad that what I started putting in, I did not do that but it caused me to go ourside and double check my goofy engineering attempt at temporary stabilitzation. I will show details when I post today's progress, in my case it is temporary stabilization but not too far off the concept of what they show. 

Pj


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Gary;

The link returns a screen that states I'm trying to access a restricted area, and that it will report me to the system administrator.

What gives?

Looked like a public site to me at first view, David Meashey


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave Meashey on 14 Mar 2013 05:33 PM 
Hey Gary;

The link returns a screen that states I'm trying to access a restricted area, and that it will report me to the system administrator.

What gives?

Looked like a public site to me at first view, David Meashey

I seems to work for me. I don't get the screen that you are apparently seeing. I've had this site "bookmarked" for years. Always comes up the same way.........even bought a couple of items from them. Is anyone else having problems with the link??


----------



## Pjhinde (Mar 11, 2013)

David,

Interesting, I am not having that problem.. Something is amuck. 

Pj


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Still doing it for me. I must just have subversive keystrokes. Please offer to serve as a character witness once they take me away.

Yours, David Meashey


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Split Jaw home page here. 

John


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

What could possibly go wrong, Dave.........


----------



## Vinny D (Jan 25, 2013)

Posted By Dave Meashey on 14 Mar 2013 05:33 PM 
Hey Gary;

The link returns a screen that states I'm trying to access a restricted area, and that it will report me to the system administrator.

What gives?

Looked like a public site to me at first view, David Meashey



I get the same message :-(


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Posted By Dave Meashey on 14 Mar 2013 05:33 PM 
Hey Gary;

The link returns a screen that states I'm trying to access a restricted area, and that it will report me to the system administrator.

What gives?

Looked like a public site to me at first view, David Meashey




The raptors will finally get him once the gates are open.




Andrew


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I get the server error too, from Australia. Must be a routing problem. 
Here is a proxy link that works for me. 

Garden Railway Products

Andrew


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Posted By Pjhinde on 13 Mar 2013 10:33 PM 
I went and added more track today and based on all of the feed back on my posts regarding decomposed granit and track bed I decide to keep all tracks mostly elevated. I will try decomposed granit where track #2 hits the ground but other then that they will remain some what above ground. 

Here are some shots of today's work, please feel free to provide suggestions on improvement, I know I have a long way to go on scenic stuff, wire hiding, and tressels but the tracks are in for now. Expansion will come in phase III. 

http://pj-pjphotos.blogspot.com/201...-2013.html

Pj 
PJ,

Maybe you should experiment with garden edging tacked onto the sides of 3" treated wooden stakes in the ground. Easier to pre drill holes and use gal cement sheet nails (put a brick on the other side when nailing). It is only about 40 cents or so per foot and available in 3", 4" and 5" in 40ft rolls.
You can attach the track to the top of the stakes and with the occasional dab of silicon that can easily be removed latter.
You can also get thicker, stiffer stuff for longer unsupported spans with spacers. Top dress with ballast etc. if need be.












Andrew


----------



## Pjhinde (Mar 11, 2013)

Andrew,

Thanks for the suggestion, I am thinking on this one. There may be other applications as well. 

Pj


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Pj, 

The only reason I suggested Split Jaw's PVC roadbed, is that it was made specifically for situations just like you have.......get the track elevated quickly and trains running. Then eventually fill with dirt. The products I purchased from them were the 48 inch PVC deck bridge and a couple of PVC 12 inch high abutments. The quality of the bridge and abutments did not meet my standards (JMO). It was an experiment I tried before I settled on having ABS bridges built by J&S Railcar in Tenneesee.


----------



## Pjhinde (Mar 11, 2013)

Gary,

I am still giving them some thought long term, but if the did not meet your expectations, how did they fall short? They did give me a lot of food for thought so I appreciate the reference to them. 

Pj


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pjhinde on 15 Mar 2013 12:56 PM 
Gary,

I am still giving them some thought long term, but if the did not meet your expectations, how did they fall short? They did give me a lot of food for thought so I appreciate the reference to them. 

Pj 
Pj,

The piers look like this. They seem to be made of a PVC "foam" material. Very, very light weight.
http://railwaysmart.com/outdoor/ind...-abutments

The bridges are sparsely detailed and made of the SAME material. 
http://railwaysmart.com/outdoor/ind...ed/bridges
The bridge and the piers are still in the garage


They are OK for some folks, I guess. Just NOT what I was looking for. They can be painted and more detail could be added. Just not worth it for me to do. I have a 50 ft. section of bridges needed!


----------

